# VOGTLAND



## Thundercat (Jul 17, 2004)

http://www.customenterprise.com/vie...plate.1.product.asd/scspid/4700/vts/design006anybody know bout these springs there priced pretty good and they seem to be a respectable brand as wel


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i have never heard of that company before? hmm you may have found somthing good but i dont know wait till the big guns come :thumbup:


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

They're new to me. They say that they lower the car 40mm (~1.5 in), but also say they lower the front more than the back. So either the front is lowered more than 40mm or the back is lowered less. 

Progressive rate springs in the back are not new. The Eibach Prokits also have that.

They do not say what the spring rate is. The problem with most lowering springs is that the rate is too low (springs too weak), and the car often hits the bump stops. This is the case for the Eibach and Suspension Technique springs. The problem with this is that the car can become impossible to handle in an emergency situation such as an avoidance manoeuver. My car has Prokits, and at the track event at the 2000 SE-R Convention, I hit the bump stops in a wide sweeping turn and the car started to pogo uncontrollably. This was on street tires.

Hyperco has made custom springs for the Sentra/200SX which have the correct rates and work very well. Search for "Hyperco" and you'll find them.

For any lowering spring, you will need new shocks. Stock shocks wear out fast with lowering springs. The most popular are the KYB AGX.

Lew


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> They're new to me. They say that they lower the car 40mm (~1.5 in), but also say they lower the front more than the back. So either the front is lowered more than 40mm or the back is lowered less.


but i also saw mention of 35mm in there some where so maybe the front is 40 and the rear is 35? but yes lew<big gun) is right if its to soft it wil bottom out because we have very little wheel travle so get kyb agx and stiffen it up or get shortend struts. if u want you could try to call them and ask them what the spring rates are or if they will do custom rates like gc does.
edit: not trying to stereo type here but if they are infact made in germany dont the germans do suspention pretty well? i have allways the vw's and the like handled beutifuly right off the show floor and if not we can add these to the crappy coilovers list lol


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 17, 2004)

i need springs for a B15


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Thundercat said:


> i need springs for a B15


everyone is haveing a tiny party for you......now luke you know what you must do find the force and go incest all over laya after you do that.........look at the stickys and search :thumbup:
edit: oh my bad dude didnt knowtice your the one who started this thread lol my bad thought u were some dork that found the first thread he saw and posted in it but still i stick by what i said (mainly cuz it gave me a little chuckle, yes i laugh at my own jokes)


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Vogland coils are sold here at México as a cheap upgrade for some compact European-designed Cars (Opel Corsa, ford KA) and also VW's Gold & Jetta. 

Sorry but these coils are close to crappy, I rather prefer some better (but expensive) options like H&R(<----The set I've) & O/C the great Hypercoils(<---Today I pay for them) that lshadoff mentioned before.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

manuelga said:


> Vogland coils are sold here at México as a cheap upgrade for some compact European-designed Cars (Opel Corsa, ford KA) and also VW's Gold & Jetta.
> 
> Sorry but these coils are close to crappy, I rather prefer some better (but expensive) options like H&R(<----The set I've) & O/C the great Hypercoils(<---Today I pay for them) that lshadoff mentioned before.


thanks for clarifying this for us bro they now should be put on the list of the all mighty sticky


----------

